#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE-IN SHOW FORUM >  >  Bose acoustic wave canon

## DJ René Lust

Hoi,
Al bijna 30 jaar draai ik langs de weg. Vele installaties gehad. o.a. SA.
Tegenwoordig draai ik met Bose. Je kan blijven discuseren over het geluid ik ga voor het gemak.
Ik draai met 12x Bose 802 4x Bose 302 en powersofts 2804.
Ik ben super tevreden. 
Ik heb echter 2 acoustic wave canonnen op de kop getikt.
Deze heb ik op een 802C type 2 controller met extra geluidskaart staan.

Nu valt het geluid tegen, Bij lage vermogens begint de pijp al te rommellen.
Speaker is nog wel goed. Gekker nog zonder controller en rechtstreeks op de 31 bands EQ met boven de 125 hz op nul klinkt het veel beter. Sterker nog strakker en harder.

Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee.

Ik hoor graag van jullie.

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

> Bij lage vermogens begint de pijp al te rommellen.



Is dat niet de bedoeling bij zon pijp? En jammer genoeg geeft Bose hier weinig support meer op...Maar ik denk dat je sowieso een oudere, misschien wel wavecontrol controller moet gebruiken. Zover ik weet staat het wavecanon ook niet in de digitale controller...Het enige wat de Bose controller eigenlijk doet is bij het laag een boost geven rond de 60Hz en de juiste x-over en eq geven voor de toppen...Zoveel stelt het eigenlijk niet voor, als je het simpel bekijkt...Daarom werkt het met je eq ook gewoon goed. Ik heb zelf al een keer zitten bedenken om het een keer met een simpele DBX driverack te proberen, dit omdat Bose capitalen vraagt voor hun controller en dat je die verder nergens kunt inzetten...Beetje jammer..

----------


## Stoney3K

Zoals je zelf aangeeft, klinkt het 'los' op de EQ beter. Waarom niet gaan voor de quick-and-dirty oplossing: EQ of actieve crossover ertussen, en dan 'los' aansturen zonder de controller, apart van de Bose set?

----------


## showband

die acoustic wave canonnen waren als "innovatie" niets meer of minder dan een baspijp waar ze nog nooit van het karlsonpricipe hebben gehoord. Daardoor heb je op twee cruciale knopen in de muziek een resonantie. De kick en de basgitaar. Door asymetrische plaatsing van de driver in een orgelpijp.

Met heel weinig vermogen knalt je muziek ineens enorm. Gigantische energie op je belangrijkste sub informatie. Indrukwekkend, dat wel. Net als een boomcar.

Een nadeel... het ding gaat dus gewoon akoestisch/mechanisch twee notchfilters toevoegen op je setup die je met een goede installatie en een EQ ook had kunnen horen uit de spullen die je hebt staan. In de praktijk zetten zaken waar die dingen hangen ze na een tijdje uit omdat het strontvermoeiend luisteren is naar een boombox-effect. Virgin recordstore in amsterdam? gingen ze na een dag uit. Havanna den haag? Zelden gebruikt. enz enz.

Met een karlson inkeping in de pijpen had bose die dingen om kunnen bouwen van "twee noten orgelpijpen" naar echte baspijpen. Maar de middeleeuwse techniek is verkozen boven "jaren vijftig innovaties". Met Werkelijke uitvinders waar bose zich altijd mee op de borst klopt heeft dit niets te maken. En de prijs voor een speaker in een plastic pijp is huge!

----------


## DJ René Lust

Citaat: Is dat niet de bedoeling bij zon pijp?

Dank, voor je reactie.
Het rommellen van de speaker bedoel ik mee dat het geluid vervormd klinkt en zeker niet krachtig. Als ik m'n 302 erbij draai hoor je weer echt een bas.

Citaat: En jammer genoeg geeft Bose hier weinig support meer op...

Ik moet zeggen dat Bose erg met me meedenkt, daar heb ik geen klagen over.

Citaat: Waarom niet gaan voor de quick-and-dirty oplossing:

Dat kan maar dan wordt de speaker niet gecontroleerd door de controller. 
802cII controller met extra kaart is speciaal bestemd voor het wave canon. Een extra aansluiting op de uitgang van het speaker snoer houd het vermogen op de speaker in de gaten omdat één van de problemen bij vooral type 1 pijp (ik heb type) was dat de speakers snel werden opgeblazen.

Ik ga binnenkort met een DBX testen.

Ik ben erg benieuwd naar bevindingen van mensen die ook een wave canon hebben

----------


## DJ René Lust

> En de prijs voor een speaker in een plastic pijp is huge!



De nieuw prijs zeker, maar voor de prijs die ik er voor betaald heb, kan je er geen bult aan vallen. Ik heb ze overigens uit Den Haag, een kleding zaak was dat Havana?
Wat ik met de baspijp hoop te krijgen is dat ze het gebied onder de 302 afgefilterd op 50 hz kan oppakken. Dus het gebied 40/45 hz. Ik heb veel gedraaid met dubb glijbanen van SA die waren enorm groot maar hadden ook een behoorlijke basklap. Bijna zoals een w-bin. 
In mijn beleving zou dat met de baspijp ook moeten kunnen. 
Bij grotere en buiten optredens zou de baspijp dit moeten kunnen opleveren. Een stevig voelbare klap.
Ik weet inmiddels wel dat het basgeluid ver draagt. De buren aan het eind van de straat kunnen daar over meepraten.

----------


## DJ René Lust

Geduldig wacht ik op reacties.....

----------


## beyma

Ik heb ook een AWC I , met de specifieke controller er bij uiteraard, maar ik heb hem maar 1x gebruikt als drive-in toepassing, en oh oh wat viel dat tegen zeg... (hij is ook maar 400 watt)

Het leukste vond ik nog bij een vriend in een 'anti-kraak' *kerk* , we hebben hem toen gebruikt waar Bose hem in eerste instantie voor gemaakt heeft,namenlijk als sub bij een Dolby surround opstelling! 
Dat was wel heel leuk film kijken hoor  :Big Grin:  (met 4x 802 om ons heen,en een 101 als center)

Wat mij opviel was dat de hele pijp aanvoelde alsof deze 'dikker' werd door de druk, m.a.w het plastic gewoon niet dik genoeg was.

Maar ja, nu hangt deze buis werkloos in me schuur en de controller heb ik zo af en toe eens gebruikt als subwoofer filter  :Smile:  (wat redelijk goed werkt)

----------


## DJ René Lust

Dank voor je reactie Beyma. Ik heb echter 2 types 2 canon met 802c II controller met extra kaart. De 2 schijnen iets beter te zijn......
Ik wel al begrepen dat er mogelijk problemen kunnen zijn met de insteek kaart. Kent iemand dit probleem....

----------


## DJ René Lust

Ik had meer reacties verwacht....


Wie o wie heeft ervaring op dit gebied

----------


## DJ René Lust

[FONT=Helv]We zijn eruit, althans ........
Gisteravond hebben wij bijna letterlijk dansschool La Passe in Beverwijk opgeblazen.
Met slechts 4x 802, 2 x 302 met lab 12 speakers en 2 x wave canon type 2. Aangedreven door 2 powersoft 2804 versterkers.
Als controller bose 802C en 802C II met kaart en een DBX 120A
Alle aansluit varianten die we hebben gehad zal ik je besparen.
Uiteindelijk hadden we het beste geluid met de 802 en 302 via de oude controller 802c en de wave canonnen via een sub uitgang van de mengtafel tussen circa 30 en 60 hz die weer in de DBX 120 ging. Dan alles tegelijk aan en er gaat een wereld voor je open. Wat opvalt is dat de 4 802's met gemak al het bas geweld volgen. 
De DBX bouwt volledig het sublaag opnieuw op. Alles staat te klapperen zelfs als de baspijpen op de grond liggen (de pijpen trillen enorm en de bas is goed te voelen). Bijna om bang van te worden. De 802's met alleen de canonnen is aardig maar om het beeld compleet te maken heb je echt de 302's nodig.
Wat ook opvalt is dat uit de oude controller 802c een beter geluid komt dan met het nieuwe type. Met het nieuwe type beginnen de 802's te vervormen. Iets wat we bij de canonnen al hadden geconstateerd. De controller heb ik wel op -10 db staan (zit knopje op met keuze -10/+4) dit moet echt wel anders heb je echt het gevoel dat de set met de handrem op draait.
[/FONT]*[FONT=Helv]Conclusie: Het wave canon voegt echt iets toe. Vreemd vind ik het dat het wave canon met een DBX beter klinkt dan met een controller.
Punt van zorg is ook het verschil tussen de 802c en 802cII controller, ik zou verwachtten dat laatste beter zou klinken.
Mogelijk heb je hier iets aan.

Nog iemand input?
*[/FONT]

----------


## showband

je hebt een bose geluidsinstallatie, van een paar kw,  die actief gescheiden is ,die je voor indoor gebruik mooi compleet maakt door twee subwoofers bij te hangen aan een forse versterker met een subharmonic generator ertussen.

Heb je dan niet het idee dat je inmiddels een beetje ver verwijderd bent van een set zuivere weergevers? Een enigsinds compacte setup? Eenvoudig op te zetten?

Als je echt drieweg, actief, zelf in te regelen met grote spullen gaat werken kun je toch ook een w-bin met een paar oude glijbaan EAW's neerzetten? Dan druk je ook het dak van een gebouw voor weinig geld.

Die cannon's zijn nou niet bepaald dingen die je in een klein busje meeneemt. Volgens mij zijn ze meer dan 2,5 meter lang. Max output 100 tot 109 dB, [FONT=verdana, arial, sans-serif]25Hz to 125Hz. 300W power handling en 84dB gevoeligheid.

In jouw configuratie is het wel correct om te stellen "[/FONT]*[FONT=Helv]Het wave canon voegt echt iets toe" dat zijn nu dus gegenereerde subharmonischen[/FONT]*
[FONT=verdana, arial, sans-serif] 
Panaray Acoustic Wave Cannon System II loudspeaker - Bose Professional Products
(pagina van de VERBETERDE versie!)

Kortom. Voor het dak eraf en geweldige volle sound ervaringen waarbij subharmonicgenerators en knutsel-aansluitschema's toegestaan zijn weet ik niet of dit de goedkoopste en meest efficiente methode is.
[/FONT]

----------


## vasco

Kun je de tekst wat duidelijker houden DJ René Lust?
Is voor het eerst dat ik CTRL+ moest gebruiken om het te kunnen lezen en mijn ogen zijn toch echt niet slecht. Zal niet direct aan puntgrote 8 liggen want dat van showband kan ik prima lezen maar het lettertype zal de boosdoener zijn.

----------


## beyma

> [FONT=Helv] *Wat opvalt is dat de 4 802's met gemak al het bas geweld volgen*. [/FONT]



Dat had ik je zo ook al kunnen zeggen, ik heb er zelf ook vier en die moeten 4x 18 inch w bin achtige kasten bijhouden, nou dat doen ze fluitend  :Cool:  sterker nog, de subs houden de 802's niet bij.....

hier (linkerkant) mijn setje :

----------


## DJ René Lust

Showband bedankt voor je reactie, handig linkje.
Groot genoeg zo, Vasco?

Heb je dan niet het idee dat je inmiddels een beetje ver verwijderd bent van een set zuivere weergevers? Een enigsinds compacte setup? Eenvoudig op te zetten?

Ik heb ooit voor Bose gekozen omdat de basis met de 802 zeer handzaam en flexibel is. Met de 12 x 802 en 4 x 302 kan ik zeer veel aan in grootte maar kan ook m'n zet in drieën verdelen, voor meedere locaties. Tuurlijk zijn er kleinere sets, mogelijk wel zwaarder in gewicht, maar die zijn lastig te verdelen.
De wave canonnen zie ik meer als speeltje. En inderdaad met hun 3.85 m1 zijn ze erg lang. Gelukkig kan ik ze in 2 verdelen. Kleine stuk met speaker gaan achter in de auto en het lange stuk 2.85 m1 op de alles dragers. Alles zeer goed tilbaar.
Als ik de canonnen nieuw had moeten kopen was dit een zeer dure oplossing, maar via marktplaats heb je soms masseltjes.

Ik heb in het verleden met een complete SA set gedraaid. PPA 1200 PPE 2410, De SA Hoorn en dubbele glijbanen.
Alleen het versterker rek was al 135 kg, Nu nog geen 20 kg en gaat 2x zo hard. Tuurlijk is de bas van een glijbaan, zekere van een dubble top, ik ken hem maar al te goed.
Maar wat ik gister heb gehoord ben ik in mijn bijna 30 jaar ervaring niet echt veel tegen gekomen. 

Conclusie kan zijn, nieuw zal dit een dure oplossing zijn maar 2e hands zeer betaalbaar.
Regelmatig draai ik op avonden tot 100 man met 8 x 802 en in combinatie met de powersoft versterkers blijf ik mezelf elke weer verbazen, wat een sound voor disco en spraak. Als ik weer eens een avond heb waar alles staat, dus zeg maar 12x 700 watt, zal ik de ervaringen op het forum plaatsen.

----------


## Dimi

Hoi René,

om nog heel even op je aansluitmanier aan te halen: is het niet logisch om de 802c controller pas na het actief filteren te plaatsen? De controller is toch alleen voor de brilletjes bedoelt? Kan me voorstellen dat er dan te veel kleuring/vervorming in het laag ontstaat.

Zijn aparte pijpen en kostten nieuw waarschijnlijk een vermogen (hoeveel?). Wanneer heb jij het over een koopje als je ze tweedehands aanschaft? 300 p/s oid?

----------


## beyma

Nieuw -advies- prijs was 3200 echte guldens , omgerekend dus 1452,09 euro....

----------


## DJ René Lust

> Hoi René,
> 
> om nog heel even op je aansluitmanier aan te halen: is het niet logisch om de 802c controller pas na het actief filteren te plaatsen? De controller is toch alleen voor de brilletjes bedoelt? Kan me voorstellen dat er dan te veel kleuring/vervorming in het laag ontstaat.
> 
> Zijn aparte pijpen en kostten nieuw waarschijnlijk een vermogen (hoeveel?). Wanneer heb jij het over een koopje als je ze tweedehands aanschaft? 300 p/s oid?



 
Nee nog minder dan 300,- per stuk, dus echt een koopje.....

----------


## DJ René Lust

> Nieuw -advies- prijs was 3200 echte guldens , omgerekend dus 1452,09 euro....



 
Volgens mij kost de type 2 nog duurder dan 1450 euro, maar dat zou ik er inderdaad niet voor over hebben.

----------


## Dimi

ik ben nog even op aan het wachten maar kan er misschien een voor een schappelijke prijs overnemen. Eens kijken of dat gekke ding wat in de huiskamer kan betekenen voor m'n home cinema, anders even als test met muziek draaien gebruiken. 

Als dat niks is dan kan ik hem wel kwijt via marktplaats vermoed ik (of bij jou?), maar dan moet ik er zelf dus ook niet teveel voor hoeven te betalen.

----------


## DJ René Lust

> ik ben nog even op aan het wachten maar kan er misschien een voor een schappelijke prijs overnemen. Eens kijken of dat gekke ding wat in de huiskamer kan betekenen voor m'n home cinema, anders even als test met muziek draaien gebruiken. 
> 
> Als dat niks is dan kan ik hem wel kwijt via marktplaats vermoed ik (of bij jou?), maar dan moet ik er zelf dus ook niet teveel voor hoeven te betalen.



Nou aan 2 heb ik er wel genoeg, Maar wil je het beste resultaat hebben nemen er dan echt een DBX 120A bij. Succes

----------


## sparky

of koop een echte sub, sorry hoor...

----------


## beyma

Hehehe, in de huiskamer wilde ik hem ook gebruiken, ik kwam niet verder dan de voordeur, toen stond m'n vrouw met uitgestoken vinger en zo'n typisch  "heeeeel gauw weg met dat ding" gezicht  :Frown:  

Later dus bij een nog wel bij die vriend in zijn antikraak kerk geprobeerd, maar dat was wel even een sensatie hoor! (maar dat had ik al gezegt geloof ik)

----------


## Dimi

ach, als je een redelijk waardevast product voor relatief weinig kunt kopen kun je toch eens een keer mee spelen? Ik heb in de woonkamer nu een REL subwoofer en deze helemaal 'getuned' op de huiskamer mbv roomEQ-wizard software, PC en dB meter. Ik heb daar een veel gebruikte Behringer FeedBackDestroyer pro voor gebruikt (2 maal 12 parametrische EQ-banden). Hardstikke leuk om te doen, zelfde truucje eens herhalen met dat leipe monster :Big Grin:  Als niks is kun je altijd weer doorverpatsen, altijd wel een liefhebber (of gek) voor te vinden, toch?

Overigens zijn er in de HiFi en HT-scene wel meer gasten te vinden die delen PA-componentengebruiken. Verder heb ik ook nog een RCF ESW1018 sub staan, volgens mij blaast die makkelijk dat Bose-ding weg (las volgens mij hier ergens dat er iemand meer dan 130dB uit perste op 45Hz :EEK!: ) Dat red dat cannon niet als ik de specs van ze erbij haal.

----------


## DJ René Lust

Maakt nog heel wat los zo'n vraagje op het forum.
Er zijn veel voors en tegens te horen. Ik vraag me alleen af of al die mensen met een mening over het wave canon ze wel "echt" goed gehoord hebben. En los van het horen, ik doe al bijna 30 jaar van alles met geluid.
Veelvuldig heb ik basboxen in de openlucht getest, gewoon op straat. Voor een normale 18" sub draait niemand zijn nek om. Voor de baspijpen stoppen de mensen al zonder dat ze aanstaan. Ze roepen iets bij mensen op. Ik zie er zelfs commercieel voor de disco nog voordelen in want hier praten mensen namelijk over. Tuurlijk begrijp ik ook dat het uiteindelijk om het geluid gaat maar daar hoef ik me niet voor te schamen. Ook al realiseer ik mij ook wel dat ze het vermoedelijk wel afleggen tegen een dubbele 18". Ze zijn mij goed genoeg en niet van het soort 13 in het dozijn. 

Mooier nog, ik heb er 2 en dat kan niet iedereen zeggen. 
(benieuwd wie de eerste is om te zeggen, gelukkig heb ik ze niet)

René Lust

----------


## showband

rene, je hebt groot gelijk. Als uithangbord voor je disco en voor een paar knaken ben je bijzonder. En de klant wil nog wel kicken op groot/indrukwekkend/bose dus schrijf die dingen op je promo-butget en je hebt al gelijk (minder dan 600 euro zei je toch?) Gitaristen lopen vaak zat met lege marshallversterkertorens te sjouwen dus nieuw is dit niet.  :Smile: 

Ik heb in meerdere zaken die dingen gehoord en blijf van mening dat ik ze niet mooi vind. Maar als jij een drive in met een technoavond twee van die impressive sinister ogende zwarte joekels op je publiek richt, tsja... dan scoor je gegarandeerd! Zelfs al zet je ze niet aan  :Smile:

----------


## DJ René Lust

Er zijn 2 goede opstellingen.

Voor de disco in combinatie met 4x302 en 12x802 voorzien van powersoft 2804 versterkers 3x (dus 12x 700 watt)
Controller van bose op bi amp en de canonnen via filter onder 50 hz (maakt niet uit wat voor filter) daarna via de DBX 120A. Dit ontlast de 302 van ergste basdruk en de canonnen geven een lekkere voelbare bas.

Voor het kijken van een film red je het met 802´s.
Zet deze dan via de controller op full range. Met dezelfde zetting als boven voor de baspijpen kan je de film voelbaar kijken. De pirates 2 is een aanrader.

 :Embarrassment:

----------


## Dimi

ja, die filmt knalt af en toe lekker  :Smile:

----------


## alex100

hallo,

mooie verhalen over de awc's nou heb ik ook een probleem met het type 1 !(heb ik 2x)de randen van de woofers zijn los over een stuk van 3 cm ! nou gaan de awc's klapperen maar als ik mijn vinger op de scheur leg is t weer ok!!!! kan ik dit repareren of is t beter een vervanger te kopen zo,ja welke speaker is dan ok????

gr alex

----------


## Stage-Q

nieuwe speakers...

----------


## alex100

wat is een goede bass (zeer laag)speaker 8 ohm 1000w ?12"
gr alex

----------


## e-sonic

Als de foam rand kapot is, de zgn foam rot, is het goed mogelijk om deze te (laten) repareren.  er komt dan een nieuwe foam rand in.

Ik denk dat de meeste speakers het niet goed in het kanon doen.

bovendien is het vervangen van de foam rand stukken goedkoper...

Ik ging altijd stappen in een cafe met zo'n kanon, heeft er toch niet lang gehangen,

groetjes jurjen

----------

